# Using a sponge NO NO NO



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

HI guys

spent last few days looking around and it seams to me that using a sponge is a big no no . dont get me wrong iv seen the guide as to why not to use one and can understand fully that it drags the dirt around the paintwork etc etc...

so then . whats best to use ?

would a Sheepskin Mitt be ok or one of them mitts that looks like a shaggy rug (not sure on the correct name)

just wanted to know what you guys/gals think before i go out spending :thumb:

thanks jay


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For normal shampoo I use a cheap noodle mit but do use a grout sponge with ONR


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

tbh i dont think there is anything wrong with a sponge as long as the pores are big like a celulose sponge and grout sponge.


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

nothing wrong with a sponge! i use sponges with no problems. ive used plenty of mitts exspensive ones too and i came back to a sponge.. zymol and dodo sponges are great. sponge is easier to maintain than than the mitt aswell if not rinsed thouroghly a mitt will cause damage anyway


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The answer really depends upon what you use in the bucket. If it's ONR then
fleece wash-mitts will be the very devil to rinse clean. The polymers that are
meant to take the dirt to the bottom of the bucket will instead cling to the 
strands and cause all sorts of problems. 

Natural sponges, the grout sponges from B&Q, the Opti-Mitt and any other
soft sponge is quite OK with ONR. Just avoid those hard cellulose sponges at
all costs, whatever you use.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

not all celulose sponges are hard

personally i dont think there is anything better then a good lambswool mitt, not some of the cheap ones that fall apart either

Ive used most things apart from the zymol and dodo sponges


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

cheers guys for the quick response so which one would be the best all-rounder the Microfibre Mitt or Sheepskin Mitt


----------



## Arden Vxr (Dec 14, 2010)

thing with most sponges is, when your dipping in the bucket the sponge takes it all in nicely, then your washing car, so it removes and absorbs the muck, then u rinse into bucket number 2, please dont tell me u only use 1 bucket lol..

so when ur rinsing the sponge it still holds all the muck inside it, and then your applying the sponge on the paintwork again ..

and sponges do cause swirl marks, when the sun hits the car u see all them horrid swirls .. sponges dont help that !!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

id say if you wanted an all rounder go for a sponge

the others h\ve some drawbacks like wringing out, washing, waiting to try.

The right sponge is probably the most user friendly

Anything will cause swirl marks IMO as even the best sponge or mitt wont lose all the dirt off it when you rinse in bucket number 2


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Arden Vxr said:


> thing with most sponges is, when your dipping in the bucket the sponge takes it all in nicely, then your washing car, so it removes and absorbs the muck, then u rinse into bucket number 2, *please dont tell me u only use 1 bucket lol..*
> 
> so when ur rinsing the sponge it still holds all the muck inside it, and then your applying the sponge on the paintwork again ..
> 
> and sponges do cause swirl marks, when the sun hits the car u see all them horrid swirls .. sponges dont help that !!


lol i now use the 2 bucket method since i found this site


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

Arden Vxr said:


> thing with most sponges is, when your dipping in the bucket the sponge takes it all in nicely, then your washing car, so it removes and absorbs the muck, then u rinse into bucket number 2, please dont tell me u only use 1 bucket lol..
> 
> so when ur rinsing the sponge it still holds all the muck inside it, and then your applying the sponge on the paintwork again ..
> 
> and sponges do cause swirl marks, when the sun hits the car u see all them horrid swirls .. sponges dont help that !!


is this not more likely what a mitt would do not a sponge? alot easier to rinse out a sponge


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using mitts for years, but have since moved to chemical guys mf covered sponges with two bucket method. Much better i find personally, good all rounder


----------



## Halfunction (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm from the states, when you guys say "sponge" do you really mean


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats wrong with a sponge if used correctly?


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Halfunction said:


> I'm from the states, when you guys say "sponge" do you really mean


yeah thats what we call a sponge here :thumb:. iv all ways used a sponge myself just some of the things iv read since iv been here says better using a mitt instead .

but i guess is down to the individual and what car your doing at the time but iv never tried using a sheepskin or microfiber mitt but im gonna give it a go see if i notice and differences between the 3 .


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Since having nice cars I have always used a wool / sheepskin mitt.

After reading on here I thought I would try a B&Q grout sponge. My first impression was its crap and it's not going near my (black) paint. I have left it soaking in soapy water for about three weeks now, it's still crap and won't even be going near my wheels.

All in my opinion of course, but that's my experiance of a sponge that seems to get recomended on here a lot 

WD


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sponges are fine (zymol user here), technique is more important..


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't deny technique is equally as important as the equipment but it just feels 'rough' and quite firm compared to a nice mitt.

WD


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Arden Vxr said:


> thing with most sponges is, when your dipping in the bucket the sponge takes it all in nicely, then your washing car, so it removes and absorbs the muck, then u rinse into bucket number 2, please dont tell me u only use 1 bucket lol..
> 
> so when ur rinsing the sponge it still holds all the muck inside it, and then your applying the sponge on the paintwork again ..
> 
> and sponges do cause swirl marks, when the sun hits the car u see all them horrid swirls .. sponges dont help that !!


Well, I use one bucket, and shock horror, a Tesco value sponge....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I use the valet pro sponge and dont think i'll ever use anything else. A rigorous pre wash, 2BM and grit guards are my belt and braces approach. :lol:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I much prefer a sponge, reasons being: ease of use, no aftercare, not looking clinically insane

Oh and I also use 1 bucket, my car seems fine and swirls aren't *too* bad considering I only use filler polishes etc


----------



## Arden Vxr (Dec 14, 2010)

well mitts down hold water - mucky water like sponges do but anyway im not gunna have a debate about a sponge for god shake lol im an adult ..

so people say sponges are ok, so talk me through the technique coz now im interested to know


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Arden Vxr said:


> so people say sponges are ok, so talk me through the technique coz now im interested to know


Simple, my car gets cleaned every day, therefore doesn't get overly dirty, hence hardly any swirls from the sponge.

A spray of valet pro pre wash also helps shift the dirt too.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

jay69 said:


> HI guys
> 
> spent last few days looking around and it seams to me that using a sponge is a big no no . dont get me wrong iv seen the guide as to why not to use one and can understand fully that it drags the dirt around the paintwork etc etc...
> 
> ...


Its complete BS to be frank...I have been using B&Q grout sponges for the past 4 years now and never had any issues....I had more damage to my paint using sheep skin wash mitts.

Dont believe everything on here....a lot of its scaremongering BS....i have also never used more than one bucket...none of this 2BM rubbish 1 bucket with a grit guard, just make sure you do a proper rise down before and work from the top to bottom et voilla!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

If you look at a wool mitt and a sponge its clear to see what will happen when in contact with dirt,and which one will cause more swirls.

Next time your in the shower get a sponge and a wool mitt, use both with some course body scrub and see what feels harsher on your skin.


----------



## Halfunction (Apr 15, 2012)

Run the back of your hand against a mitt and note the texture

now do it with a wet sponge.

Now you know why you shouldn't use a sponge.



nick_mcuk said:


> I had more damage to my paint using sheep skin wash mitts.
> 
> i have also never used more than one bucket...none of this 2BM rubbish


:O


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As said, it may well be the right sponge rather than using any, a cellulose brick is never an option, for me when using 2BM the grit residue in the clear liquid was considerable and the notion of pushing that collective grit over the bodywork convinced me that a more precision method of washing was better. Quality management is about touching the car less and technique. Logic might suggest why stop at 2BM if 3 and 4 were subsequently beneficial. 

I have it bad now and using individual mitts for each section/roof/ upper body, bonnet and so on, so each mitt only ever cleans one section.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When working for my previous employer I maintained a fleet of cars, all black with the exception of a red Ferrari. I used nothing other than sponges, the circular frisbee type thingie that was all the rage on here a few years back, Zymol sponges and more recently the B and Q grout sponge, no snowfoam or two bucket methods needed, the cars were virtually swirl free as a few members who saw the S500 and S63 could testify. As has been suggested a certain amount of smoke and mirrors concerning certain products and lets face it, if we didn't have the occasional swirl the need to machine polish wouldn't seem so attractive.


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

S63 said:


> When working for my previous employer I maintained a fleet of cars, all black with the exception of a red Ferrari. I used nothing other than sponges, the circular frisbee type thingie that was all the rage on here a few years back, Zymol sponges and more recently the B and Q grout sponge, no snowfoam or two bucket methods needed, the cars were virtually swirl free as a few members who saw the S500 and S63 could testify. As has been suggested a certain amount of smoke and mirrors concerning certain products and lets face it, if we didn't have the occasional swirl the need to machine polish wouldn't seem so attractive.


good point :thumb:


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a sponge but I use TFr not too strong then go jetwash it all of then sponge comes out if I drop it when I washing I leave it on floor till I finished the job and go in van get another  even if a new one out of the van and drop it in first wash its sacked  I
Never washed it out a customer asked me once if he could have it I said yes not for car


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> When working for my previous employer I maintained a fleet of cars, all black with the exception of a red Ferrari. I used nothing other than sponges, the circular frisbee type thingie that was all the rage on here a few years back, Zymol sponges and more recently the B and Q grout sponge, no snowfoam or two bucket methods needed, the cars were virtually swirl free as a few members who saw the S500 and S63 could testify. As has been suggested a certain amount of smoke and mirrors concerning certain products and lets face it, if we didn't have the occasional swirl the need to machine polish wouldn't seem so attractive.


Exactly well put that man

I have had solid black cars for the past 5 years and have never ever had any issues and they get washed weekly!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been using the dodo sn sponge alot recently, love it!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have been using Zymol sponges for about 1 year now and find them brilliant. Before that I used lambswool wash mitts but found they are a nightmare to clean properly.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

WD Pro said:


> Since having nice cars I have always used a wool / sheepskin mitt.
> 
> After reading on here I thought I would try a B&Q grout sponge. My first impression was its crap and it's not going near my (black) paint. I have left it soaking in soapy water for about three weeks now, it's still crap and won't even be going near my wheels.
> 
> ...


Same here. It probably would have had the same effect as washing the car with a brick. I could hardly squeeze the sponges they were so dense. Grout sponges are supposed to be very firm to scrub off the grout.

You'd never get Mapai grout off with something soft! lol


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Sheepskin washmitt ftw.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RG waffle sponge way cheaper than the dodo one and just as good


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

So, which sponge for ONR? I was going to go with Optimum's own mitt, but wanted to get a sponge or two as a backup - the B&Q tile sponges seem to get very mixed reviews on here?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Gaaraz said:


> So, which sponge for ONR? I was going to go with Optimum's own mitt, but wanted to get a sponge or two as a backup - the B&Q tile sponges seem to get very mixed reviews on here?


The Zymol and Valet PRO sponges are good


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, quite expensive but worth it in the long run I guess...!


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

The RaceGlaze ones look tempting too, but are only sold on their own site, so you're still looking at almost £8 just for one sponge: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/wash/race-glaze-car-wash-sponge-white/


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gaaraz said:


> The RaceGlaze ones look tempting too, but are only sold on their own site, so you're still looking at almost £8 just for one sponge: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/wash/race-glaze-car-wash-sponge-white/


erm you would end up paying the delivery on many sites anyway...still works out cheaper than even just buying one dodo one.


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

True that, but I have to place an order at elitecarcare and cleanyourcar soon anyway - ah well, will order from raceglaze also, thank you


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WD Pro said:


> Since having nice cars I have always used a wool / sheepskin mitt.
> 
> After reading on here I thought I would try a B&Q grout sponge. My first impression was its crap and it's not going near my (black) paint. I have left it soaking in soapy water for about three weeks now, it's still crap and won't even be going near my wheels.
> 
> ...


Complete tosh....i cannot believe the rubbish some people spout honestly!

Been used on black paint for 5 years now and never had an issue...more damaged caused by wool mitts.

Ask yourself this....whats the most agressive cutting head for a rotary??? WOOL!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ What are you talking about?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> ^^ What are you talking about?


Sorry it quoted the wrong post!!!

Will correct it now.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

HI,i used to use a normal sponge,but just lately have been useing a noodle mitt.
only because its supposed to be better/kinder to your paint.
But did use a normal sponge for years,so if they do cause damage id say its already done on my car!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Grout sponges are supposed to be very firm to scrub off the grout.


You don't 'SCRUB' grout off with a grouting sponge.

You wipe the surplus grout away with a grouting sponge while the grout is still soft. The grout collects in the pores of the sponge which then needs constant rinsing out in a bucket of water to clear the collected grout in the pores of the sponge.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

trv8 said:


> You don't 'SCRUB' grout off with a grouting sponge.
> 
> You wipe the surplus grout away with a grouting sponge while the grout is still soft. The grout collects in the pores of the sponge which then needs constant rinsing out in a bucket of water to clear the collected grout in the pores of the sponge.


Ding!! give that man a pat on the back....jesus FINALLY!

If you are scrubbing at your paint on your car you will mark it regardless........and I think you need to go back to the basics of washing a car and learn properly the basics!

You rest the sponge on the surface and move it across with just the weight if the sponge not pressing down on it...it picks up the dirt you rinse it out and do the next part.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I think a real life test on a nice fresh machined swirl free panel would be good,i have never used a grouting sponge or even seen one :lol:

A test with a mitt a grouting sponge and regular sponge would be good.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How can you guarantee all three are used in the same way, under the same conditions, same dirt on each section etc


I think people should use whatever they want, or feel safe to use.


Personally a mitt to me feels better, but I'm convinced I get better cleaning from a sponge, and am yet to find it cause any damage


But each to their own

Like most stuff discussed on here


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

trv8 said:


> You don't 'SCRUB' grout off with a grouting sponge.
> 
> You wipe the surplus grout away with a grouting sponge while the grout is still soft. The grout collects in the pores of the sponge which then needs constant rinsing out in a bucket of water to clear the collected grout in the pores of the sponge.


Getting off topic now, this may be true for the cheap types or those ready mixed, but the epoxy grout is wiped, then polished/scrubbed with the white side of the sponge. You don't get any play time with chemically setting grout and water will only spread it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Forgive me my Brothers and Sisters, but i used a sponge to clean my bro's Celica a few days ago. It was not too festering, just dust really, and i only used one as my meg's wash mitt looked like i had wiped a Baboon's **** with it.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

WD Pro said:


> Since having nice cars I have always used a wool / sheepskin mitt.
> 
> After reading on here I thought I would try a B&Q grout sponge. My first impression was its crap and it's not going near my (black) paint. I have left it soaking in soapy water for about three weeks now, it's still crap and won't even be going near my wheels.
> 
> ...





nick_mcuk said:


> Complete tosh....i cannot believe the rubbish some people spout honestly!
> 
> Been used on black paint for 5 years now and never had an issue...more damaged caused by wool mitts.
> 
> Ask yourself this....whats the most agressive cutting head for a rotary??? WOOL!


Please pay some respect if your going to quote me.

I didn't say all sponges were crap, it was my impression (still is) of the B&Q grout sponge.

I also quoted that is was in my 'opinion' and 'my experiance' - Does that mean its 'complete tosh' and 'rubbish' ?

WD


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

I dare say that some high quality sponges are the best medium for washing your car. They carry lots of wash liquid and they're a pleasure to use - especially when they bed in after the first wash. 

In Australia, Kenco sponges are fantastic and really cheap as well. Otherwise, I'd be using Zymol sponges.

All the anti-sponge warriors out there need to realise, there's bad sponges and good sponges. You just need to use your brain to distinguish between the two, rather than being a sheep and following the trends on a forum.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

natural sea sponge are the best by far Imo


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Same here. It probably would have had the same effect as washing the car with a brick. I could hardly squeeze the sponges they were so dense. Grout sponges are supposed to be very firm to scrub off the grout.
> 
> You'd never get Mapai grout off with something soft! lol





SteveyG said:


> Getting off topic now, this may be true for the cheap types or those ready mixed, but the epoxy grout is wiped, then polished/scrubbed with the white side of the sponge. You don't get any play time with chemically setting grout and water will only spread it.


It's you who has gone off topic, and what I stated was about any cement based grouts.
I simply replied that you don't 'SCRUB' off grout with a grouting sponge.

As for epoxy grouts there IS a 'play time' as you put it (including Mapai). Setting times will vary due to conditions and type of job etc etc. 
You DO use water (preferably warm) to emulsify the epoxy grout and to rid any surplus along the grout lines. Any stuborn epoxy grout marks should be removed with (as you say) the other side of the sponge as soon as possible and before it sets. 
The sponge used for this is NOT the same as a 'Grouting Sponge' as bought by many on here from the likes of B&Q etc.

I've been using B&Q Grouting Sponges for years in the wash process on vehicles and have never had a problem with them.


----------

